# Intel GMA 950 specs



## engblomj (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey! I'm wondering where to find the specs for Intel GMA 950 VGA output. 
My main concern is if GMA 950 is sending the vertical and horizontal sync at the same port or if they send at different ports (13,14)?
Further I want to know if the 950 can send an interlaced signal?

thanks 

/Johan Engblom


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you looking to use this on a TV?


----------



## engblomj (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes! Exactly. my current teve doesn't support VGA, so I must modulated it to composite. But I found that according to the intel specs http://download.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/31305302.pdf
the GMA doesn't support compositesynch.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I went out and looked at some VGA to composite (RCA connector) adapters and it's not pretty. They range $80 to 100$ in US dollars. If you're using a laptop you probably have an S-Video output. If that's the case then a simple S-Video to composite adapter would be a VERY cheap alternative to converting the VGA signal.


----------



## engblomj (Oct 12, 2007)

This is what I want to do. http://www.idiots.org.uk/vga_rgb_scart/
Yeah the cheapest alternative would be an s-video output, but that doesn't give you the best picture. I don't have an tv with VGA input, but it has RGB/Composite.
The other thing is that I'm searching for a new laptop, but the cheapest laptops (I've a budget) doesn't have s-video output but it has VGA. And most of them does have Intel GMA which doesn't support composite sync at port 13.


----------

